# Akira



## Chameleo (May 14, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1134795/

Neo-Manhattan? Come on! I hope this is a joke.


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2008)

Sounds made of fail.


----------



## desiring_change (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely no desire to see this. If however the remake manages to have less nonstop shouting in it --

*"KANEDAAA!"*

*"TETSUOOOOO!"*

-- it will at least be doing something right.


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2008)

This is gonna make me sad.  Anime remakes fail.  Period.


----------



## Rayne (May 14, 2008)

I wonder how many ways they'll manage to destroy the original film for me.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 14, 2008)

This is pretty much the worst idea ever

I loved Akira, but god damn

There is no way they can get it right


----------



## RedVein (May 15, 2008)

This is going to be so sad, with so much fail it is not even funny.
Why are they remaking it? There is no point in doing so. The first original was awesome. WHy not leave it at that? Are they trying to run down the old style japanese awesomeness into the ground? I think so.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 15, 2008)

See the American Godzilla movie


----------



## desiring_change (May 15, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> See the American Godzilla movie



Again?! I've only just managed to forget the abominable thing...


----------



## RedVein (May 15, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> Again?! I've only just managed to forget the abominable thing...



What is seen cannot be unseen... sorry.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 16, 2008)

If this is true, then the original is still best. Even before I've heard any news on the remake it already sounds like it's gonna suck. <(>__<)>


----------



## Beastcub (May 16, 2008)

akiria is a very strange but awsome film, i don't see most americans understanding it i mean some aspects of it is just too strange for non-anime people

but maybe seeing the live action will make people want to see the original

when i saw lord of the rings i heard there was an old animated version so i eagerly rented it...it was CRAP

but in this case those who like the live action akira will go rent the original animated version and discover its pure gold.

i will be shocked if this live action version lives up to the quailty of the anime... i just hope they really put some effort into it and not just slap out a quick flic...

also i hope its R rated just cause the gore was part of the film and it being PG13 may just be too "calm". on a related note i was glad when i found out the 4th harry potter movie had a PG13 rating cause it ment they did not try to "kidify" the plot as i was afraid they would.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 16, 2008)

Akira has absolutely brilliant animation, even by today's standards. The movement is so smooth and realistic, and there's so much detail, it's hard to believe it was done by hand.

Also, the new live action movie is a direct adaptation of the manga rather than a remake of the anime.


----------



## Beastcub (May 16, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Also, the new live action movie is a direct adaptation of the manga rather than a remake of the anime.



that may really help matters as it won't be a direct comparision of film to film but rather another film adaptation from the written form so it may still hold its ground. plus i heard the movie will be in 2 parts which i hope is a sign they will go into great detail (i have seen the anime MANY times but never read the manga BTW)

even so i will be checking rants and raves about the film before i see it


----------



## Kolvix (May 16, 2008)

ARGH! If the remake is Live-Action doesn't that mean they'll have CRAPPY child actors : /. Pretending to be old people... I loved the anime they better not mess this up to much.... (P.S. A little less screaming would be a good thing though  )


----------



## ShaoShao (May 16, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> akiria is a very strange but awsome film, i don't see most americans understanding it i mean some aspects of it is just too strange for non-anime people


Akira was probably the first anime I watched thinking 'this is an anime', not that I knew the term then, but I took notice of it being something unusual, quirky. It was one of those things that I 'got' immediately and fussed about for weeks afterwards, which led me to my first manga.

Now, I like the fact they're doing the manga rather than a remake. There are scenes there I can genuinely imagine American actors doing, particularly in the relationship between Kaoru and Tetsuo. But I also dread, thinking about that, that they'll have issues with the whole 'get me some womens, I shall play wid them' thing and all the... drug taking and killing that goes on. There's scary moments that weren't included in the film, and I mean it, white haired Tetsuo is deliberately something that clicks into a part of the human psyche as a real monster (white hair in Japanese mythology, anyone?). I can imagine these being done beautifully, however, again, I can also think of this being made too predictable.

Hollywood is good at altering motivations, changing character backgrounds so the audience can 'relate better', and as we know changing settings. Already the historical features used in the story (student riots and so on) are sort of, kicked aside or lose their real world relevance, becoming fiction. I don't think it's as easy to take seriously if you're just representing something in a different context, rather than saying 'this _is_ it'.

To tell the truth, the manga is better when it comes to the ending. It translates well to cinematic methods and makes a good conclusion. It'll probably upset fans of the anime though, as there's not so much to figure out and the ending isn't really as open. But hells yeah, motorcycle gangs rule their own city of rubble!

Blargh, and all this is 1am nit-picking.


----------



## Beastcub (May 16, 2008)

its 6pm where i am at
lol ya gotta love the different time zones as FA always has some one active :}


----------



## Jelly (May 16, 2008)

I don't know about this.

I mean, if they want to keep it accurate (in any light), the effects are going to be really expensive.

People exploding has been done, rooms warping as well. Sure, giant monsters too. However, Tetsuo's final "oh god, I'm a big stoopid Amoeba" scene is going to cost a goddamn fortune and is a composite hideous thing made of so many different portions of anatomy and random crap he eats up.

The visuals would be decimated, and in this case - the visuals are a central part of the story.

I'm going to argue for "probably canned." If not, then either they better have a fan at WB, Sony, Miramax, or wherever...because, otherwise this will be not Akira. And likely, blow chunks.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 16, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Also, the new live action movie is a direct adaptation of the manga rather than a remake of the anime.



Seriously?
If that's right, that'd put some of my worries to rest. <(^-^)>


----------



## ShaoShao (May 17, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> However, Tetsuo's final "oh god, I'm a big stoopid Amoeba" scene is going to cost a goddamn fortune and is a composite hideous thing made of so many different portions of anatomy and random crap he eats up.



Didn't happen in the manga, won't happen in this film. Then again, I need to go reread that manga, it's been about five years (argh, I can't actually remember much of how it ended! Akira sort-of wakes up at one point, the city's ruined and the biker gangs live to take over, that's about all I remember. And the gun fight on the moving platform... and the crazy driving a tank bit)... and they might decide LOLCOMPUTERGRAPHICSWE'LLDOTHAT, even though that was the alternate 'whoops, haven't finished the actual story yet' ending.


----------

